# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  مايكل جاكسون ((في السلك))

## tilal2005

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في السلك

مايكل جاكسون

•	امس اتكلمنا عن موقف جاكسون 
•	الموضوع ده جاب مشاكل كتيره 
•	والمشاكل دي وصلت البيت 
•	تتذكروا كتوته وبتوته بنات احمد اخوي 
•	المريخابيات 
•	اعمارن اربعه سنوات وتلاته سنوات 
•	جايطات البيت كلو 
•	مابتمسكن اصلو 
•	وارقو بس 
•	يعني لو في واحده منهن جات جاريه الا تعمل معاها فاول 
•	تجيها بي جاي تدخل تحت التربيزه 
•	تدخل معاها تلقاها مرقت بي يد الكرسي 
•	وزي الركشه 
•	في اي حته تلقاهن 
•	تفتح التلاجه تلقاهن 
•	والصغيره فيهن زي مصعب عمر 
•	كاتله حيله 
•	تجيك طايره ماشه بي وين هي ذاتها ماعارفه 
•	المهم 
•	جيت البيت لقيتن بتغالطن 
•	كتوته قالت عمو سلك كتب موقف جاكسون 
•	بتوته طلعت الحلاوه من خشيمها وقالت 
•	لا 00لأ 00 عمو سلت تتب مايتل جاجسكون 
•	طبعا قصدها عمو سلك كتب مايكل جاكسون 
•	ولقيتن في الغلاط 
•	سألني 
•	ضحكت وقلت ليهن الاتنين صاح 
•	قالن لي كيف بس ؟ 
•	قلت ليهن امس كتبت موقف جاكسون والليله مايكل جاكسون 
•	امس قلنا خليفه وصحافه ودروشاب وامبده وود البخيت 
•	وسألنا 00 ده فريق ولا موقف جاكسون ! 
•	والليله مايكل جاكسون 
•	مايكل جاكسون من وين ؟ 
•	من ناس عمك جاكسون 
•	وبالتحديد من ناس جاكسون ( فا يف )
•	و (فايف) دي راعي الضان في الخلا عارف انها تعني خمسه 
•	كتوته قالت لي يعني جاكسون خمسه ! 
•	قلت ليها صاح 
•	بتوته قالت لي ناس داكسون حمسه ديل من ناس مازيمبي ! 
•	قلت ليها يابت , خلي بالك انتي جاريك عمك بتفهميها طايره 
•	اها 
•	مايكل جاكسون كان فاكيها في نفسو 
•	غاشي روحو وغاشي الناس بالكريمات وعمليات التجميل 
•	صدق انو وسيم 
•	جلبق راسو بي كريمات الفرد  لما اضنينو لصقن 
•	النخره حشر ليها سلك رفعها لي فوق 
•	يعاين لي روحو في المرايا اليوم كلو 
•	سلخ جلدو سلخ 
•	عشان يغير اللون 
•	كان ازرق 
•	داير يقلبو اصفر 
•	وين وين تلقوا زي ده 
•	المهم 
•	كان منتهي وماداير يعترف 
•	فجأه ودع 
•	اتلحس 
•	الناس ماصدقوا 
•	مايكل البنطط زي القرد يطلع كهنه سااااي 
•	اول عتره يودع ! 
•	كتوته وبتوته كانن بتابعن في القصه باهتمام بالغ 
•	قلت حكاية مايكل جاكسون دي زي حكاية الاهله 
•	يتمكيجوا ويعملوا في عمليات التجميل ويكضبوا ويصدقوا الكضبه لما خلاص ببح 
•	الغريبه داير يغير اللون الازرق 
•	وفي الفراش ما جا غير الزرق 
•	المهم 
•	الجماعه في كادوقلي لبسوا الكفن 
•	طلعوا مغلوبين 
•	في بورتسودان لبسوا الكفن 
•	طلعوا مغلوبين 
•	انشاء الله يوم عشره يجونا مكفنين 
•	قلنا ليكم زماااااااان 
•	تلبسوا الابيض ده في التمرين تطلعوا مغلوبين 
•	صبغوا الجلاليب والعمم 
•	قريت لي ناس قالوا المعز مستواهو تدهور 
•	وواحدين قلوا المعز اسهمو نزلت 
•	وناس قالوا المعز لو قعد في الهلال السنه الجايه ما بكون اساسي 
•	ومن الكلام ده كلو انا شايف عمك محجوب راااااكب البرادو 
•	ده اعتراف بانتهاء المفاوضات 
•	لعبوا لينا الدعيع يوم عشره 
•	عشان تاخدوا عشره 
•	الرائع الرشيد هضرب جنس هضربه 
•	قال حايغلبوا 
•	انتوا لو تميتوا الكوره سااااي بنعتبركم انجزتوا 
•	وقال بغلبوا بي سا  سا سا 
•	وقال سا سا سا دي ممكن تبقي سيدا 
•	وممكن تبقي سادومبا 
•	وممكن تبقي سلك 
•	انت يا الرشيد من زمن كر الجداد  وكريسيدا ! 
•	وبعدين قال السلك الاحمر ارضي ساكت نار مافيهو 
•	جنس هضربه 
•	عالميا ياروشا 
•	وراعي الضان في الخلا عارف 
•	انو السلك الوحيد الفيهو النار هو السلك الاحمر 
•	وفي عرف ناس الكهربه العالمي الوان السلوك تلاته 
•	احمر 
•	اسود 
•	ازرق 
•	الاحمر الاصلي الفيهو النار 
•	بكتل 
•	زح بعيييييييد 
•	الاسود السالب 
•	الكهربا دي فيها موجب ( الاحمر ) وسالب (الاسود)
•	اما الازرق فعالميا معروف بانه الارضي 
•	اتأرضي 
•	لن نأتي للملعب مغرورين 
•	سنعطيكم اكبر من حجمكم عشان نديكم اكبر عدد من الاهداف 
•	اليوم داك عاد المكوك والعمد والارابيب الا يفرزوهم بالشلوخ 
•	واتشلخي 

سلك كهربا 
   ننساك كيف ويوم عشره قرب 
والي لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## بحاري

*في السلك يا سلك ، تسلم يا طلال
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكوووور يا طلة
فى السلك

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مشكووووووور طلال 

وسلك دايماً في السلك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا طلال
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*سلك ملك السلك
                        	*

----------


## الوهج الأحمر

*سلك يا سلك يا سلك
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مشكوووووووووور طلال


ومنور كالعادة وفي السلك يا سلك
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*يا سلاام ...

سلك في السلك

وتسلم يا طلال
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ياسلك الليلة زعلتنا عديل ...
قلت الرشيد رائع !!! رائع بالراء ...

*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تستر(تشكر)يا عمو سلت(سلك)واتسلكي
*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور يا طلال وسلك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يا طلال
*

----------


## sonstar

*تسلم الايادي ياحبيبنا 
والله في السلك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*دائما ابداع يا سلك تسلم طلال
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*سلك كهرباء مشكور
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سلك منبر

غاااااااااانون كهي

روشاااااااااااااا نهي

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*مشكوريين  الأستاذ وطلال 
*

----------


## السيد

*هاهاهاها

اللون هين الزرق زرق دي بيستحملوها لكن الرزق كيف؟؟؟


والارزاق بيد الله، ، غايتو بخت المستواهوا ادهور.

وحال البقية انتم ال... ونحن ال.....


تسلم يا وجية

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*تسلم يا طلال
*

----------

